# Lohnt sich ein i7-950 im Vergleich zu einem Core 2 Quad Q9650



## Nilssont27 (2. Oktober 2010)

Mein System (aktuell):
Intel E8500, sockel 775, @ 2x4GHz
4GB RAM
GTX 480 AMP!
Gigabyte EP45-DS3P

Die beiden CPUs sind etwa gleich teuer, bei gleicher Taktzahl.

lohnt es sich den i7 zu hohlen, wobei dann extra kosten in Form von Board, und Ram auf mich zu kommen oder ist der Vorsprung so klein, das sich die extra kosten im vergleich zum Q9650 nicht lohnen.

Mit geht es vorallem um CPU lastige spiele wie BFC2, GTA IV etc. und er sollte meine GTX 480 nicht bei GPU lastigen spielen bremsen.

PS: so oder so wollt ich mir nen neuen Kühler kaufen um die zu übertakten, dachte da an den Prolimatech Megahalem, oder hab ihr da was besseres/passenders?


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Oktober 2010)

Nilssont27 schrieb:


> Mein System (aktuell):
> Intel E8500, sockel 775, @ 2x4GHz
> 4GB RAM
> GTX 480 AMP!
> ...


Also meiner Meinung nach holst du da besser den i7, wenn du schon bereit wärst über 300€ für ne CPU (Q9650) auszugeben. mit dem 965er von AMD ginge es günstiger, aber das hast du wahrscheinlich von vorneherein ausgeschlossen, oder?


----------



## Nilssont27 (2. Oktober 2010)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Nilssont27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mein System (aktuell):
> ...


WTF da bekommt man ja für knappe 300 Euro CPU board plus RAM, wie macht AMD das oder wo ist der Hund begraben bei AMD?


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Oktober 2010)

Nilssont27 schrieb:


> Lukecheater schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nilssont27 schrieb:
> ...


Da is nirgendwo der Hund begraben    , AMD weiß einfach was fair ist. An deiner Stelle würd ich ein Gigabyte AM3-Board für 80€ holen. Dazu dann DDR1333 RAM von G.Skill (Ripjaws). Dazu dann den Phenom II X4 955 für ca. 120€. Der hat nen freien Multiplikator und ist dadurch auch gut übertaktbar. Meines Wissens nach hat Intel nur im Office-Betrieb und bei Multimedia-Anwendungen die Nase vorn, außerdem ist die Leistungsaufnahme bei Intel besser. Aber dein Haupteinsatzgebiet werden ja Spiele sein und dort sind die Phenoms ganz vorne mit dabei, oft auch an der Spitze. Ich weiß nich ob Battlefield irgend ein spezieller Fall ist wo irgendwas nicht so gut läuft, aber im Prinzip müsste das gehen (hab halt hier schon ein paar mal iwas gelesen, dass Battlefield bei manchmal Probleme macht).

Edit: hier ein Benchmark von PCGamesHardware http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,706492/Battlefield-Bad-Company-2-Grafikkarten-und-CPU-Benchmarks-Update-DirectX-11-Werte/Action-Spiel/Test/ unten sind die CPUs aufgelistet.


----------



## Onlinestate (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke bei Spielen setzt sich der i7 nicht so stark ab, dass sich das neue Mainboard lohnen wird. Der wird eher in Anwendungen auftrumpfen. Ist halt irgendwie schade jetzt noch schon veraltete Technik zu kaufen, aber wenn du dein Mainboard behalten kannst...
Die AMD haben ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, aber die Performancekrone hält immer noch Intel, vor allem bei manchen Spielen.


----------



## Nilssont27 (2. Oktober 2010)

sowas z.B.?

Gigabyte -
GA-870A-UD3 (rev. 2.1) - Mainboard - ATX (90 Euro)
http://shop.e-bug.de/shop/prod... 

G.Skill -
Ripjaws F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH - Memory - 4 GB ( 2 x 2 GB ) (90

Euro)
http://shop.e-bug.de/shop/prod...

is dann halt die frage ob sich 350 Euro lohnen wenn ich für den gleiche preis den Q9650 plus kühler bekomme
(es geht vorallem um spiele, bis auf winrar hab ich keine prozessorlastigen anwendungen (videoschnitt und bildbearbeitung)


----------



## Onlinestate (2. Oktober 2010)

Also laut der Seite http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/49?vs=88 würde ich sagen, dass der Intel minimal besser ist. Allerdings finde ich den Preis für den C2Q schon arg übertrieben, wenn man es mal mit den Preisen für bspw. einen i5 760 oder eben AMD vergleicht.
Wenn man davon ausgehen würde, dass du deine alten Teile noch weiterverkaufen könntest, würdest du mit einem neuem System (Intel oder AMD) vielleicht doch noch günstiger wegkommen.


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Oktober 2010)

Nilssont27 schrieb:


> sowas z.B.?
> 
> Gigabyte -
> GA-870A-UD3 (rev. 2.1) - Mainboard - ATX (90 Euro)
> ...


ja das passt, genau diese Komponenten meinte ich. Mit nem 955er wären das etwas unter 300€, bzw. mit nem besseren Kühler wie z.B. nem Mugen 2 oder nem Alpenföhn Brocken wären es ca. 300€. Du kämst halt etwas günstiger weg als mit dem Core2Quad und hättest die aktuelle Technik. Da der Multiplikator frei wählbar ist könntest du mit dem Lüfter dann ganz einfach per Multiplikator die CPU mit 3,4 oder 3,5 GHz laufen lassen.



Onlinestate schrieb:


> Also laut der Seite http://www.anandtech.com/bench...  würde ich sagen, dass der Intel minimal besser ist. Allerdings finde ich den Preis für den C2Q schon arg übertrieben, wenn man es mal mit den Preisen für bspw. einen i5 760 oder eben AMD vergleicht.
> Wenn man davon ausgehen würde, dass du deine alten Teile noch weiterverkaufen könntest, würdest du mit einem neuem System (Intel oder AMD) vielleicht doch noch günstiger wegkommen.


Genau, die alten teile kannst du auch noch verkaufen. Da bekommst du mit Sicherheit noch über 100€ für die Teile. Der E8500 ist z.B. im Moment bei ebay für 50€ drin und die Auktion dauert noch 3h. Also der geht mit Sicherheit für 70€ oder so raus. DDR2 RAM, falls du 4 GB hast, gehen auch für gut und gerne 40-50€ weg. Dann noch das Mainboard, welches je nach Ausführung auch für mindestens 20-30 € rausgehen würde (habs nicht nachgeschaut, ist nur meine Vermutung).


----------



## Nilssont27 (2. Oktober 2010)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Nilssont27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sowas z.B.?
> ...


   hört sich gut an blos, hab gehört das Nvidia auf AMD chipsätezen nicht so gut läuft, stimmt das?


----------



## Nilssont27 (2. Oktober 2010)

http://www.alternate.de/html/themeworld.html?docId=683057&baseId=683065
was wär damit? soagar hexacore


----------



## Onlinestate (2. Oktober 2010)

Die Hexacores lohnen sich nicht wirklich. Bei Spielen werden meist noch nicht mal vier Kerne ausgelastet. Im Office-Bereich bringts schon was, aber selbst da sind die i7 oftmals noch schneller, weil die Leistung pro Kern besser ist. i7 ist jedoch wieder eine andere Preisklasse.
Der Phenom II X4 ist schon recht gut, eine Alternative wäre ein i5 760, welcher bisschen besser ist aber auch etwas mehr kostet. Geschmackssache.

Die AMD Black Editions haben wie gesagt freien Multiplikator und eignen sich damit gut zum Übertakten.

Das nVidia mit AMD Chipsätzen Probleme macht, wäre mir neu. Das einzige was da nicht geht ist SLI.


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Oktober 2010)

Nilssont27 schrieb:


> http://www.alternate.de/html/themeworld.html?docId=683057&baseId=683065
> was wär damit? soagar hexacore


Mit Hexacore sollte man eigentlich noch warten, da Spiele die kaum oder so gut wie gar nicht unterstützen. Spar dir lieber das Geld und rüste in 2 oder 3 Jahren um, je nachdem wann es Sinn macht.
Inwiefern eine GTX 480 auf einem AMD-Board Probleme macht, davon hab ich jetzt noch nix konkretes gehört. Im Prinzip ist das egal ob das Board von Intel oder von AMD ist. vllt weiß ja jemand anderes aus dem Forum hier was dazu. Aber im Grunde müsste das problemlos sein.


----------



## Nilssont27 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ok dann mach ich das so:
ich nehm aber den Phenom II x4 955 BE
 (weil den gibts zusammen mit de meghalem günstiger bei caseking.de)
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Prozessoren/CPU-Bundles/AMD-Phenom-II-X4-955-BE-Toxic-Edition::15268.html
und weil ich eh übertakten will (solle mit dem kühler kein problem sein), spielen die 200 MHz die der 965 mehr hat keine rolle)
dazu das board von gigabyte und den ram von g.skill (s.oben)

THX euch   (und wehe amd erfüllt nicht meine erwartungen   )


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd mir einfach einen Q94400 / 9500 holen - der ist vergleichbar mit dem X4 965, nicht ganz so gut und etwas teurer, aber dafür sparst Du Dir Board + neues RAM. Die besseren So775-CPUs sind Schwachsinn, viel zu teuer und kaum besser. Aber grad bei den CPUs ist zur zeit wenig "mehr" nötig, Du hast fast keine Vorteile zwischen einer 150€ und einer 400€ Quadcore in Games, eine A94400/950 wird noch ne ganze Weile reichen...

siehe zB hier und folgende, da ist der Q9400 und der X4 965 u.a. dabei: http://ht4u.net/reviews/2009/amd_phenom2_965/index24.php

und hier plus folgende Seiten http://ht4u.net/reviews/2009/phenom2_x4_965be_c3/index16.php


----------



## Nilssont27 (3. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würd mir einfach einen Q94400 / 9500 holen - der ist vergleichbar mit dem X4 965, nicht ganz so gut und etwas teurer, aber dafür sparst Du Dir Board + neues RAM. Die besseren So775-CPUs sind Schwachsinn, viel zu teuer und kaum besser. Aber grad bei den CPUs ist zur zeit wenig "mehr" nötig, Du hast fast keine Vorteile zwischen einer 150€ und einer 400€ Quadcore in Games, eine A94400/950 wird noch ne ganze Weile reichen...
> 
> siehe zB hier und folgende, da ist der Q9400 und der X4 965 u.a. dabei: http://ht4u.net/reviews/2009/amd_phenom2_965/index24.php
> 
> und hier plus folgende Seiten http://ht4u.net/reviews/2009/phenom2_x4_965be_c3/index16.php


   wie siehts denn aus wenn ich oc will? die black editions von amd lassen sich ja wegen dem freien multiplikator gut übertakten wärend des bei dem intel nur übern fsb geht. wäre da dann nicht das geld für den amd plus board besser investiert?
 (bin nicht so einer "es langt" sondern wenn ich die möglichkeit hab, geb ich auch mehr aus und hab dann "so viel Leistung wie ich mir grad leisten kann") 

Problem: hab 250 gespart und nen freund würd mir meine alten sachen abkaufen aber nur komplett)


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Du die Teile gut verkaufen kannst, dann steig um. Mehr als ein 9400/9500/965 ist aber halt an sich noch ne ganze Weile nicht nötig, selbst mit Deiner guten Graka, auch ocen musst Du erstmal noch nicht.


----------



## Nilssont27 (3. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal danke für eure ideen und Hilfe, bin jetzt aber seid Herbboys Post wieder unentschlossen.

Also noch mal zusammngefasst:

Probelm: hab o.g. System und will jetzt auf Quadcore umsteigen
von der Leistung sollte er für aktuell und kommende spiele gut gerüstet sein (und meine GTX 480 nicht bremsen).
Nun hab ich 5 Lösungsansätze (teils die o.g)

1) ein i7-950 plus RAM und board und Kühler (Teuer aber beste Leistung)

2) ein Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 (4x3 GHz) plus Lüfter (teuer aber dank hohem multiplikator am besten hochtakbar)
3) ein Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550  (4x2,83 GHz) plus Lüfter (zwischenlösung aus 2 und 4)
 4) ein Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 (4x2,66 GHz) plus Lüfter (billigt aber "Leitungsschwach" und nicht so hoch taktbar)

5) auf AMD umsteigen: Phenom x4 955 BE plus RAM und board und kühler. (relativ billig und gut taktbar [freier multiplikator)

zu 2 bis 5 wurd ich bei intel mit dem festen multiplikator dann genau so (oder ähnlich) hoch kommen wie mir dem freien bei amd?

zum Finanziellen: 
hab im moment 250 Euro und jemand der mir mein altes Board+ram+cpu für 140 abkauft (aber nur komplett)
bedeutet für lösung 1 und 5 (komplettwechsel) 390 Euro

für 2 bis 4: 300 bis 320 (jenachdem wie viel die cpu auf e-bay bringt)

dabei sollte das budget möglich effizeint genutzt werden (möglichst komplett) (oder sogar falls es wirklich viel bringt auf den i7 sparen (ungern). 
und dabei ist er mir egal ob oc dann tätsächlich was bringt (bei 60 FPS is wegen VSync eh schluss) sondern die theoretische max. lestung also auch oc.


----------



## Nilssont27 (3. Oktober 2010)

Hat sich ereldigt, werd mir den Q9550 hohlen 
(kam teils auf 4x4 GHz http://ht4u.net/reviews/2009/intel_q9550_e0_stepping/index5.php ) 
wärend der Phenom nur auf 4x3,7 kam
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/prozessoren/2009/test-amd-phenom-ii-x4-945-und-955-black-edition/31/#abschnitt_uebertaktbarkeit
vom dem geld was dann für die cpu rein kommt hohl ich mir den kühler und gut ist.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2010)

Sag ich ja, dass so885 reicht    aber Du darfst nicht nur auf die GHZ schauen, eine CPU mit sockel X kann bei gleiche takt schneller sein als eine mit Sockel Y. 

IMHO reicht eben auch ein Q9400 oder 9500 - kannst Du da nix in Sachen OC finden? Bei Grundtakt ist der 9550 nämlich kaum schneller, kostet nur unnötig mehr. 

aber auf jeden Fall besser, als wenn Du einen völlig übertriebenen i7-920 nimmst - der ist echt VIEL zu viel. Klar hast Du dann NOCH mehr FPS, aber Du zahlst pro FPS einfach viel zu viel dauf. 

und schau mal auf au-ja.de - da ist zB ein test mit demm Q9400 oced: http://www.au-ja.de/review-int... und folgende Seiten auch beachten. Der geht auf 3,7GHZ, und ich würde drauf wetten, dass das dann im Spiel nicht merkbar ist im Vergleich zu 4GHZ von einem Q9550. Dann haste vielleicht 84 stat 80FPS, oder 42 statt 40 usw... 

Und hier ist der X4 965 dabei, Normtakt und auch oced: http://www.au-ja.de/review-amd... der Q9400 ist da bei Normtakt mit drin.


----------

